# Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem



## Lars2286 (1. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs....brauche dringend hilfe.

Der Motor läuft im standgas gut , Gang lässt sich gut einlegen und das Boot gleitet langsam los sobald ich mehr Gas gebe verreckt mir der Motor.Vergaser wurde gereinigt Benzinfilter ist sauber.

Habt ihr eine Idee......weil viel einstellen kann man ja nicht 

Lg


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

ist es ein vier takt motor ?????? falls ja lass ihn mal kurz warm laufen |kopfkrat


----------



## ulf (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Hallo

Ist die Tankentlüftung offen ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Finke20 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

:vik:

Also für mich hört es sich nach Problemen mit dem Vergaser an.
Hast du ihn selbst gereinigt oder in einer Werkstatt?
Bei Werkstätten habe ich leider schon Überraschungen erlebt und nicht immer Positive. 

Im Zweifelsfall auch mal die Zündkerze wechseln.


----------



## Lars2286 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Hi...bin gerade im Schweden Urlaub 

Entlüftung ist offen Zündkerze hatte ich gewechselt und hatte bloß den Napf vom Vergaser abgebaut und die ansaugdüse sauber gemacht war leicht versetzt.....aber trotzdem nimmt er das Gas nicht an


----------



## crocodile (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Hast Du frisches Benzin? Die neuen Kraftstoffe sollen wohl nicht mehr so lange haltbar sein.


----------



## Lars2286 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Ja Benzin war frisch von der Zapfsäule 

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Lars2286 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Hey....so der Motor läuft jetz ganz gut 

Jetz hab ich nur das Problem wenn ich den Gang eingelegt habe und Gas geb das er mir in dem Moment abmeckert-das überbrücke ich jetz indem ich den Choke kurz ziehe und Gas gebe dann läuft er ganz gut!!!

Habt noch eine Idee???


----------



## whaler (2. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Wenn er es mit Choke schafft läuft er zu Mager.
Wie hast du die Leerlaufgemischschraube eingestellt?


----------



## simmi321 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Normalerweise müssten mehr als eine Düse im Vergaser verbaut sein.


----------



## Thym (9. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki DF 5 gasproblem*

Definitiv Vergaser zu, ab montieren und gründlich reinigen, den Napf abmachen reicht nicht!


----------

